# !!Robin is here!! :)



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello! My name is Robin and I am proud to say I am a feeder breeder!

I started my mouse colony for my corn snake, Olive Oil. I rescued her about a year ago from near death. She was about a year old at the time and very untamed. Sadly she slithered away one day never to return.  I decided to keep my mice though because I was having a lot of fun and was already selling my extras (I don't like freezing and Olive Oil wouldn't eat dead ones anyways). Now I have 3 sets of breeders just for the fun of it! lol! They are all sorts of funky colors too! 

My ultimate goal is to become a vet and I love ALL animals of every shape, size and color. I rescue any animal I can help too! I foster them until I think they are ready for a new home and then I go on the hunt for the perfect pet parents!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.How long ago did your snake disappear.We lost ours and it returned 8 months later,popped up in the shower whilst my partner was in it.Scared the life out of him  he's not a snake lover :lol: nice mouse picture.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya............


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forums  that's a cute mouse


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome, hope you manage to recapture your snake.


----------



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

She disappeared sometime last december. I was too freaked out to remember the date. I haven't given up hope on finding her though. I still have her cage waiting for her. Although, I have heard that the most common fate for snakes when they escape is dehydration. We have water all over the house for our cats and there are my fish tanks but no luck yet. I have a feeling she is in the walls somewhere because in the room across from mine there is a 2ft by 2ft hole in the drywall.

I knew a beardy that escaped in a classroom, and the kids found him about 4 months later. He is safe and sound now but I think his growth was stunted a bit.


----------



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

BTW, Thanks for welcomeing me!!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

SarahC said:


> Hi and welcome.How long ago did your snake disappear.We lost ours and it returned 8 months later,popped up in the shower whilst my partner was in it.Scared the life out of him  he's not a snake lover :lol: nice mouse picture.


 :lol: :lol: I can just imagine it


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Robin, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome 

I'm a vet, need any advice on vet schools and stuff give me a PM


----------



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

Kallan said:


> Welcome
> 
> I'm a vet, need any advice on vet schools and stuff give me a PM


YAY! Thank you! I might have to take you up on the offer some time!


----------

